

Show HN: EverydayCarry.com - DanBlake
http://everydaycarry.com/

======
ryanthejuggler
This is great! It scratches the same itch as
[http://thingsorganizedneatly.tumblr.com/](http://thingsorganizedneatly.tumblr.com/)
except is perhaps more practical.

